# The 4 cornerstones of Systema - part 2



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

The next subject I would like to touch on is the concept of relaxation. 
It permeates every aspect of what we do. It is easy to say 'relax' to someone but you often find that they are physically, mentally/emotionally and spiritually contracted and tight. I will, as with 'breathing', leave the spiritual component out of this present post (may have to make the 'spiritual' a completely seperate thread).
Physically, we need relaxation in order to move and react efficiently.
When a newcomer arrives at their first 'Systema experience' they are often struck by the informal and relaxed atmosphere the group maintains - this is rather strange for the more formal, ritual based structure of oriental arts. The is no standard uniform - sweatpants, Gi pants, cammo pants, jogging shorts, sports team logo shirts - pretty much anything is acceptable. The most frequently seen uniform is a Systema t-shirt. Some are barefooted, some wear socks, perhaps grappeling type shoes - all are acceptable. (My group trains out of doors most frequently, all year round, - so comfort to the season is correct. At seminars - I have worn everything from cammo to dockers). No formal rituals to begin...Vlad's sessions often come to order with a simple 'OK guy's - let us try this...'. 
There is no ranking system - there Vlad, and those that he and MR have authorized to instruct. During training you could work with a guy who just started then another with years of experience. You are free to ask questions about the work being done. very informal but not lacking in discipline. Respect is not ritualistically demanded or expected - it is given as it is earned. 
There are no 'stances'- we move from wherever we are when an attack is launched.(There is a wealth of knowledge to be gained from 'working' this way - many arts train from a squared off position exclusively - and an attack coming from an unorthodox angle could be devastating if one is unfamiliar with the different angle). 
Relaxed positioning from the start of a defense permits a more complete spectrum of responses - and also allows one to learn how to absorb (and channel the force of a strike back to the attacker) the force not being permitted to damage you (this is so closely related to the cornerstone of 'movement' that I will go into further detail about it when I post that subject).
We work to avoid muscle tension as we move or strike. We find that oftentimes a 'locking tecnique' loses its ability to hold you if, when you feel the first pain caused by the lock, you relax into the movement and go where your attacker wants you to go...but go just abit quicker than he expected. 
We use a sequential 'whipping' or 'waving' type of movement to generate force and perform deflections - relaxation of the body necessary. (Movment. Such as this...very hard to describe effectively).
Relaxation is also a mental/emotional focus. We avoid the 'terminator/kill em all' mindset that permeates many martial methodologies. Such focus freezes the intent and causes one to lose the relaxed flexability of mind - (something like Zanshin - perhaps. Again, I only mention that as a possible parallel concept).
When we train and spar - we actively work on maintaining a smiling face - for many reasons, not the least of which is a psychological benefit for oneself. Smiling happens when we are in a relaxed state of mind - we develop a mental link to the act of smiling. When we do this simple thing as we are faced by conflict - it actually aids us in relaxation of mind and- as a result - a relaxation of body as well. (Those of us who have been at this awhile and are involved in 'action oriented' professions often have interesting tales to tell about the effect that the simple act of smiling has on an aggressor and the ensuing conflict, if any).
(Just as an aside here - Systema is a methodology associated with the Russian Special Forces (Spetsnaz) - Special Operations Units. They developed relaxation methods that are in use today when such agents are involved in active combat situations. For example - small combat units of opposing forces become invoved in an engagement - fighting is fast, bloody and deadly. Both sides fall back and recoup. NOW is when the effect of adrenaline and shock take hold. Normally, this will take awhile before the sides rally for another engagement. When one of the conflicting forces is a Spetz unit - they will fall back and immediately begin a progressive relaxation and breathing sequence...bringing the body back to a state of readiness far before their enemy is ready to continue...then the Spets team comes again...and again - until the end.)
Relaxation. Another Systema cornerstone just touched upon. There is so much more to it.
Remember that it cannot be detached from the other three (breathing, form, movement) - when combined, the synergy is much greater than 1+1+1+1=4. I mearly offer this basic post to get some ideas out to you, the reader


----------

